# Trying to decide on a new offset



## cmtd (Jul 4, 2021)

Hello all,

I have been using my large green egg for many years now.  I've turned out some great bbq on it, however I am wanting an offset to add to my egg.  I am really looking for something that I can make more food on for when we have guests over, and I am pretty interested in cooking with real wood on occasion.

I have really been eyeing up the outlaw patio model.  It looks like it is built like a tank, and from what I've read will hold temps extremely well.  My prior experience with an offset was a cheaper model that was difficult to maintain temps on, so I am looking for something that is pretty high quality.  My local shop recommended a yoder, which i've heard are nice, but the outlaw seems to be a higher quality build.  The downside is of course cost.  The closest place I can get an outlaw will be a few hour drive and it will cost me probably north of 5,000 dollars.  I'm looking at this grill as something I will keep basically for a lifetime though.  Does anyone have opinions, or recommendations?  I really want something high quality and that will excel at holding temperatures.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 4, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Gilbert, AZ! Where are you from? I'm thinking of offing my SQ36 offset if you might be interested, tho I'm not in any big hurry. RAY


----------



## cmtd (Jul 4, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Welcome to SMF from Gilbert, AZ! Where are you from? I'm thinking of offing my SQ36 offset if you might be interested, tho I'm not in any big hurry. RAY
> View attachment 502568


Thanks for the welcome.  I'm in St. Louis, so distance is a bit far for me.  But I appreciate the reply


----------



## zippy12 (Jul 4, 2021)

Langs are thick steel and built well


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jul 4, 2021)

I have a Lang, but I was looking for something else a few months back. After doing plenty of research I had narrowed it down to Workhorse Pits, Lone Star Grillz, and Shirley. Shirley stopped taking orders on their patio model because they were building a new shop so I was looking really hard at the Workhorse Pits. I almost pulled the trigger on their 1969, but I ended up using that money on another hobby. I still want one of those though.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 4, 2021)

The 1969 is one fantastic looking piece of equipment! RAY


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 4, 2021)

I been trying to talk  myself into that Lang 36" patio.  If it wasn't for the freight cost I would probably do it.


----------



## cmtd (Jul 4, 2021)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> I have a Lang, but I was looking for something else a few months back. After doing plenty of research I had narrowed it down to Workhorse Pits, Lone Star Grillz, and Shirley. Shirley stopped taking orders on their patio model because they were building a new shop so I was looking really hard at the Workhorse Pits. I almost pulled the trigger on their 1969, but I ended up using that money on another hobby. I still want one of those though.


That workhorse looks very nice at first glance.  I'll definitely doo more checking into it


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 4, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I been trying to talk  myself into that Lang 36" patio.  If it wasn't for the freight cost I would probably do it.



Lone Star Grills is about a six hour drive from you Brian, looks to be pretty good stuff. Of course the biggest problem with getting one onto a truck would be getting it off. RAY


----------



## ofelles (Jul 4, 2021)

2nd on the LSG


----------



## Chasdev (Jul 4, 2021)

I can't help with your quest but for $5K you should be able to get one bad ass pit.
As a former stick burner driver and former Kamado driver, I assure you that the smoke profile in the meat will be about ten thousand times better with a stick burner.
Just be sure to measure the internal moisture content of the wood you buy, focus on 15% moisture and you will be all smiles.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 4, 2021)

Welcome and even though Shirley isn’t doing custom orders they are cranking out stock models.....

Since you are in St Louis you might try these guys. I know nothing about them but if they do have the two Shirley models in stock like the one below you will be very happy with either!


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 4, 2021)

Man with $5K I’d be heavily perusing the used smoker FB forums.  That money will go a long way on something someone else took care of and is giving up. Have you looked on them at all?


----------



## daspyknows (Jul 4, 2021)

Really happy with my Horizon.  They are out of Oklahoma.  Not too far from you.


----------



## cmtd (Jul 5, 2021)

I'll definitely check the used market, haven't looked into it at all.

Been to STL Bbq store many many times, probably the best stop in town for bbq stuff.

Appreciate the recommendations, certainly gives me options to look into.


----------



## bbqprep (Jul 10, 2021)

I have a Big Green Egg XL model. With a growing family with in-laws and grandchildren I decided to purchase a Jambo Backyard model. I decided against the reverse flow and rubber wheels. I wanted true flavor not burning drippings on a steel plate or rubber wheels that would rot in the California sun.  I purchased mine from:

Jambo Backyard Smoker– The Kansas City BBQ Store

I also purchased the option grill grates from Jamie at Jambo.


----------



## MadMax281 (Jul 15, 2021)

If you have the means to buy and patience to wait for it, the LSG is the way to go. You would not be disappointed. But then again I am biased in my opinion.


----------



## Alphonse (Jul 16, 2021)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> I have a Lang, but I was looking for something else a few months back. After doing plenty of research I had narrowed it down to Workhorse Pits, Lone Star Grillz, and Shirley. Shirley stopped taking orders on their patio model because they were building a new shop so I was looking really hard at the Workhorse Pits. I almost pulled the trigger on their 1969, but I ended up using that money on another hobby. I still want one of those though.


The Workhorse looks very interesting.

Understand on the Shirley order issue at the time but I am curious why you preferred the Workhorse over a LSG?


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jul 16, 2021)

Alphonse said:


> The Workhorse looks very interesting.
> 
> Understand on the Shirley order issue at the time but I am curious why you preferred the Workhorse over a LSG?


At one point I came very close to putting an order in on the LSG, but I held off. I think they are great and I would like to have one. I think it really only came down to looks and I liked the look of the Workhorse better.


----------



## thedude99 (Jul 19, 2021)

Alphonse said:


> The Workhorse looks very interesting.
> 
> Understand on the Shirley order issue at the time but I am curious why you preferred the Workhorse over a LSG?



The Workhorse is designed for even temperature’s across the grates without the need for tuning plates like the LSG needs. To me - this is a better design.

Folks over on the bbq-brethren form have reported actually getting a 5 degree differential across the pit as well.


----------



## Alphonse (Jul 19, 2021)

thedude99 said:


> The Workhorse is designed for even temperature’s across the grates without the need for tuning plates like the LSG needs. To me - this is a better design.
> 
> Folks over on the bbq-brethren form have reported actually getting a 5 degree differential across the pit as well.


Interesting
BTW, the LSG 20 series pits do not use tuning plates.


----------

